# flash preloader in html bzw. php einbinden



## Tuts4you (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Sagt mal, wie kann ich eigentlich einen Flash Preloader in html bzw. php einbinden?
lg Michael


----------



## franz007 (27. Mai 2006)

Flash preloader werden doch normalerweise in flash selber realisiert. dh du musst nur die sfw Datei einbinden.

Oder hast du deinen preloader mit javascript realisiert?


----------



## Tuts4you (27. Mai 2006)

hallo danke für deine schnelle antwort!
ich hab den preloader in flash gemacht...
dh, ich muss ihn nur in html/php einfügen?
lg


----------



## franz007 (27. Mai 2006)

Ja, normalerweise schon. Du hast ja auch nur eine Datei oder?


----------



## Maik (27. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht solltest du dich einfach mal mit dem Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Multimedia / Objekte einbinden / Flash-Anwendungen als Objekt einbinden beschäftigen.


----------



## Tuts4you (27. Mai 2006)

danke danke ;-)
ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------

